# Egg shell thickness? What does it mean?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We usually buy our eggs from neighbor down the road and his eggs are usually all about the same - good, brown eggs with dark yellow yolks and the shell is just....what we consider normal.

This weekend we bought 2 dozen eggs from the local Farmer's Market. One dozen from a new Farm and the other dozen from two girls making money for a school project. All were brown eggs.

When we used some of the eggs yesterday we noticed a very big difference in the shells. One dozen of the eggs had very thin shells - in fact, they would almost break open with fingers and not even have to tap them.

The other dozen had shells just like "normal" and we used a fork to tap them.

Is it bad that one dozen eggs has really thin shells? And what causes it? Does it reflect on the quality of the eggs?

Thanks.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

The chickens laying the thin shelled eggs are needing calcium or oyster shells to supplement their diet..... nothing wrong with them, just something we all put out for our chickens. The quality of the eggs is not impacted.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Lack of calcium, or the ability to use it, causes thin shells for the most part. Did you happen to notice who had sold you the thin shelled eggs? You might want to suggest they add some oyster shell to the diet, especially if they plan to hatch any. It doesn't reflect on the quality of the egg inside, imo, but, if they aren't getting enough calcium, they may be lacking other nutrients that would affect the inside. Again, jmo, but there it is for what it's worth


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

The most common reason for thin egg shells is a lack of enough calcium in the hen's diet. I give crushed oyster shell free choice for the added calcium it gives them.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I remember my grandmother buying the occasional sack of crushed oyster shell for her hens (this was back in the late 40s/ early 50s). Also remember her keeping all the egg shells, crushing them and giving them to the hens. She also kept some of the unused milk (we didn't have refrigeration so it spoiled quickly) until it clabbered and she would give that to them as well.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

SFM in KY said:


> I remember my grandmother buying the occasional sack of crushed oyster shell for her hens (this was back in the late 40s/ early 50s). Also remember her keeping all the egg shells, crushing them and giving them to the hens. She also kept some of the unused milk (we didn't have refrigeration so it spoiled quickly) until it clabbered and she would give that to them as well.


we do this too....


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Chickens love, love, LOVE yogurt. Occasionally I will give them some long expired tubs and watch them go to town


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I know where the eggs came from but since we do not know the people, it would not be OK for me to go telling them what to do with their chickens. I was just asking so I would know if it was OK to eat the eggs. Since I am sure they eat their own eggs too, they will notice the thin shells and they were very nice folks and I am sure they will give the calcium to the chickens. Thanks for the information. The eggs tasted good and the yolks were really bright yellow so - we will enjoy the eggs and know they are OK. Thanks.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Chickens love, love, LOVE yogurt. Occasionally I will give them some long expired tubs and watch them go to town


I have a question about this. I have sealed yogurt containers that expired 3 or 4 weeks ago. I know you aren't supposed to give chickens anything you wouldn't eat yourself and I wouldn't personally eat the yogurt. What should I do to check that it would be safe for my chickens?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I have found that young hens lay eggs with a thicker shell, and some of the older girls lay eggs with a thinner shell.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

tankpa said:


> I have a question about this. I have sealed yogurt containers that expired 3 or 4 weeks ago. I know you aren't supposed to give chickens anything you wouldn't eat yourself and I wouldn't personally eat the yogurt. What should I do to check that it would be safe for my chickens?


Chickens will willing eat things that you wouldn't touch. Recently expired yogurt shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got eight hens (free range) and one of them consistantly lays very thin shelled eggs. If I could figure out which one, she'd be in the stew pot. She either won't eat the oyster shells or she's got an inablility to process calcium. Half the time the eggs are broke in the nest box, 25% of the time DH puts a finger through when collecting. I'm way more careful and bring them in and use them right away (before he puts a finger through them in the fridge). I have an assorted flock, and it's always the same size/color egg that is thin, and I've never had more than one like that in a day.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Allen W said:


> Chickens will willing eat things that you wouldn't touch. Recently expired yogurt shouldn't be a problem.


Thank you!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

It's perfectly ok to eat thin shelled eggs.

And as an egg seller, I'd certainly appreciate a customer letting me know my eggs have thin shells. They may not be aware of it yet. 

Letting them know the shells are thin is far different from telling them how to raise their chickens.


----------

